# World's worst driver in a BMW X3



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how the driver of the X3 in the video below got into the position they are in, but they are definitely lacking any shred of skill to get out of it. It's almost like the scene in Austin Powers, where he's trying to turn around in a narrow hallway, which is also below for reference. Enjoy!

Austin Powers:

http://youtu.be/IGiQOCX9UbM

The toughest parking lot to exit....in the world!

http://youtu.be/HYcsW48HHXM


----------



## Bigsean123 (Jun 28, 2014)

rofl


----------



## med88m32t (Jun 21, 2014)

they must have been on drugs


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:tsk:


----------

